# Hello! Help... what should I do?!



## momothebest14291 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Everybody! I'm a new member!  ! Let me introduce my self... I'm Momo from Milan,Italy. I'm 20 and I'm studing Media Design and Multimedia Arts in Nuova Accademi di Belle Arti of Milan. Since during this years of university I have to shoot lots of videos I thought about buying a DSLR from Canon that allows me to shoot videos. Of course I thought about the 5D mark II but since the Mark III will come out soon I thought about waiting for it and till then buying a 60D... the problem is that I don't know if I should wait a little bit more for the Mark III without any camera or buying the 60D right now or the Mark II... ???

what do you suggest?


----------



## randyfath (Dec 2, 2011)

Greetings from Ohio. I am a professional Commerical photographer and use a few of the Canon 5D MKII's, regardless of anything coming out in the future they are excellent cameras. My clients are always overwhelmed at the video quality and performance of the camera. For me personally I would purchase the full-frame body as it will give you a lot more
options shooting wide shots in video, and you will be shooting a lot using the widest lens you have. I highly recommend the 5D MKII because of it's performance, durability, and it being full-frame.


----------



## KacperP (Dec 2, 2011)

"Soon"? I think that 5D mk III will be announced no sooner than second half of 2012.
So... how much waiting can you afford?


----------



## ron582 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry, my english is not so good.

Ik heb vorig jaar 2010-09 de Canon 60d gekocht. Na een aantal maanden was ik er toch niet zo blij mee en liep tegen een aantal "problemen" dingen aan waar ik niet mee uit de voeten kon. Ik wilde meer! en was noiet tevreden met het resultaat. Nu heb ik in November 2011-11 na heel lang denken en kijken toch de canon 5D mark 2 gekocht. Ik ben er super blij mee. In het donker loop ik wel eens tegen het Af probleem aan maar dat valt in het niet tegen de fotokwaliteit. In een woord geweldig. 

Ik heb het zelf ook maar steeds uitgesteld en gewacht op de 5D mark 3... Maar wanneer komt de Canon 5D mark 3..Niemand die het je kan vertellen laat staan het weet. Afwachten!! 

Is dan de Canon 5D mark 2 niet meer goed??? Ik denk het zelf wel.

Koop hem dan wel met de 24-70L, die is veel beter dan de 24-105. Ik heb ze beide geprobeerd.

Grtzzz


----------



## funkboy (Dec 2, 2011)

If you have the budget for a 5DII (& the full-frame lenses to go with it) and you primarily need a camera for shooting video, then that's probably your best bet. It's a fine camera & will continue to be a fine camera after the mkIII is released, and if you really need some feature in the new camera then an upgrade will probably not be too financially painful as demand for the 5DII will likely continue far into the future.

If you don't need the shallower depth of field & enhanced low-light capability that the full-frame sensor offers, then you can save a lot of money by getting a 60D, which also has an articulated screen better suited for shooting video than the fixed screen on the 5DII.

Bear in mind that lenses that are made for fast autofocus are usually not the most practical for manually focused video shooting. There are sites that offer much more information on this than I can (check out Planet 5D for example) but Zeiss, VoigtlÃ¤nder, and Samyang are good brands to check out for dedicated manual focus lenses.


----------



## hiker (Dec 14, 2011)

My personal experience is that a good hd video cam is much better than a photo camera with video function.
I would say it depends how often you have to do video shootings

Maybe a good advice is to go to local stores and try it out. Should be for free.


----------



## sb (Dec 14, 2011)

Get the Mk2. Price is a steal at the moment (less than $2000) and it's a killer camera. Also if canon caves and puts 40MP in the Mk3, you may not want it anymore


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2011)

New models come out frequently, so there is always talk about the next one. I've yet to see a end-all camera, they typically evolve slowly, so skipping a model or two between purchases doesn't matter much.

I've had my 5D MK II for just over three years, and its still a fantastic camera. If the 18mp 1Dx sensor came out in a 5d MK III, that might be enough to get me to upgrade, but by then, my camera will be four years old. Its really a bargain at $2,000 right now.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 15, 2011)

If video is the only concern here, I would get a 600D, which is perfectly capable and a lot cheaper. I would definitely pair it with some decent glass. I would also consider adding an external mic and a decent tripod to get the best out of this set.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## bycostello (Dec 15, 2011)

get what u need now... i waited for a year for a mk3, had the mk2 for a while now.... who can tell when it will come out...


----------



## willrobb (Dec 15, 2011)

Could be six months until the mkIII comes out, could be a year....might be a super good for stills camera with the same video functions!

Bottom line, the 5DmkII is great, now it's become really cheap, if you need something soon this would be your best choice.


----------



## tt (Dec 17, 2011)

momothebest14291 said:


> Hi Everybody! .... I'm studing Media Design and Multimedia Arts i...I have to shoot lots of videos... I thought about buying a DSLR from Canon that allows me to shoot videos...what do you suggest?



From what i've seen, Ithe 5D Mark II - is a camera first. You're making work for yourself. 
You can modify it, hack it into doing video but:
stabilisation of shots - hard to hand hold vs a regular camcorder
certain tripod and head for any panning etc. 
lenses hire or otherwise
memory cards for all the video you'll be creating
Focus will be a relative nightmare, Aperture control will be hard. ND filters if it's too sunny etc.


----------

